# lomography Cross processing



## clemaire (Jul 10, 2011)

Im not sure whether to get a Holga 135BC or a Diana. I already have a holga 120N but I want a 35mm primarily for cross processing slide film. Which camera would be best used for that purpose or most preferred? 
Also I heard that putting film in the dishwasher supersaturates color and produces some interesting pics. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Proteus617 (Jul 10, 2011)

Best camera for 35mm Xpro is an SLR with a meter.  Incorrect chemistry will radically change the effective ISO of your film, so bracket liberally. After a roll or two you eill get some control over saturation.  Scan the film yourself if possible as the software at your lab will go crazy trying to autocorrect the scans.  Don't drink the Lomo cool-aid.


----------



## roborama (Jul 22, 2011)

My Yashica t4 works pretty well for Xpro. super crisp lens with the option to use the flash. I agree with proteus, either scan the film yourself, or be super explicit that they should not color correct, or you'll be in for a surprise. as for the lomo koolaid, i've drank it, and it's delicious  there are also many other flavors out there so experiment!


----------

